# Tecumseh Ignition Problem



## montyrhody (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a 10 HP engine, model# HH100-115095B with solid state ignition. The ignition module part# 610759 has gone bad but the part is no longer available. How could I go about changing the ignition system or is there another solution?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you can use any ignition basically if it looks the same and hooks up the same and goes on the same, i've used 11hp ignitions for 6hp's, heck the coils from 10hp's for 3.5hp engines. dunno from the #'s but how old is it, if it has a points system you could go ahead and go to a magneto system.


----------



## montyrhody (Mar 1, 2005)

It is a 1969 model. It doesn't have any points or condensor. If I can't find one that looks the same would I have to change the flywheel as well. Thanks for your help.


----------



## montyrhody (Mar 1, 2005)

How would I go about converting to a magneto ignition?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

go get a magneto coil and put it on there, requires really nothing else but a magneto coil and snipping off the coil from the points system if you have one but since its that old it should have a points and condensor system. and no you really don't have to get a new flywheel, my 12hp engine basically uses the same size etc coil that goes on my 3.5, matter of fact i used an 11hp engines coil on my 3.5 since it was still good and didn't feel like buying a new one.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

i would say to you find a used one , thats the one that goes under the flywheel aint it ? there might be an aftermarket for it i will look tomorrow for you


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

bugman said:


> go get a magneto coil and put it on there, requires really nothing else but a magneto coil and snipping off the coil from the points system if you have one but since its that old it should have a points and condensor system. and no you really don't have to get a new flywheel, my 12hp engine basically uses the same size etc coil that goes on my 3.5, matter of fact i used an 11hp engines coil on my 3.5 since it was still good and didn't feel like buying a new one.


i have converted a few briggs over to magnatron and it would not work with the old flywheel the magnets were in a different place might not be the case with the tech,


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah thats what i was thinking that it may be able to be used for the magnetron upgrade but there is no need for a new one if he finds another one the same way for it


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

He says its solid state so no points. This is that oddball coil that nothing will work but the 610759. When that coil was last available it was pushing 100.00 dollars. I've got to new ones laid back.....

Mike


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

good for you, lets all hope they aren't bad do you'll have a junk yard and used mower search on your hands


----------



## montyrhody (Mar 1, 2005)

What should the compression be in this engine? When I checked it I got 60 psi. Does this sound right?


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

"its solid state " solid state didnt come out till like 82 didnt it ? i have never seen one before 1982 that didnt have points


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

"its solid state " solid state didnt come out till like 82 . i have never seen one before 1982 that didnt have points , whats the code on your engine , 60 #'s is too low , unless it has a compression release in the engine ,


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Umm...an engine that old should have points and a condensor.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

is it a engine you've always had or a used one you bought or found etc. most likely someone did a switch on it or the #'s on the cover are wrong. unless its always been yours it should have points etc.


----------



## montyrhody (Mar 1, 2005)

I bought the mower from a friends grandfather who bought it new in 1969. Everything is original. The mower is a wheel horse and it has a decal that says solid state ignition. The engine number is hh100-115095b and the mower model number is 1-7041. There is no spark and when I test the resistance through the coil it is open. I have been told I need a 610748 coil and someone has told me that I need a 610759.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

he may have done a engine swap, not sure about it but did he say it was original


----------



## montyrhody (Mar 1, 2005)

It is the original engine.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

doesn't have a magnetron kit on it because that old of an engine if its all original would not have a points/consensor system connected to a coil from the condensor to give spark.


----------



## montyrhody (Mar 1, 2005)

I finally found the ignition coil, it was part #610748. Thanks for your help.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

good hope it works out for you


----------



## montyrhody (Mar 1, 2005)

The mower runs great. Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

good, hope it lasts you a long time, come back for any more help you need


----------



## Dale Colvert (Apr 14, 2007)

You posted a thread regarding your HH100 ignition and the failure of your 610759. I build and sell a replacement hall-effect-trigger HET Ignition system that replaces ALL of the stock components in total.

Right now I am running a special on eBay for $99.00. Simply search "610759" and the listing will pop up. If I can answer any questions, just let me know.


Thank you,


Dale Colvert
Overnight-Solutions
http://overnight-solutions.com


----------

